

Show HN: multicasting video chat site I built over xmas break - chenosaurus
http://chat.io

======
teyc
Very nice. Can you provide some references you used, particularly the video
side? I'd like to learn to build one for myself.

~~~
chenosaurus
The video component uses Adobe Cirrus for p2p streaming.
<http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cirrus/>

------
rekatz
Really nice work! Node.js you kill it real-time!

------
mwilcox
Could you add a standard account system?

~~~
gcb
will never understand why people cut 99% of the internet off by offering only
twitter/facebook signup...

i never implemented either of those, but couldn't be so much easier than
openid to justify that number

~~~
djeikyb
I don't mind connecting with Twitter. What I find absurd is requiring the
right to tweet on my account at any time without my explicit permission.

~~~
chenosaurus
ah, I have removed that settings from the app.

~~~
djeikyb
Fantastic!

------
hajrice
Doesn't work for me:

Mac OSX Lion, Chrome and Safari and Windows 7, Chrome

------
moustachio
I've put together a review of your app. I hope you find this helpful.

[http://moustach.io/welcome/e/reviewed/XBjgCj6nwjKCTot6UTH5ms...](http://moustach.io/welcome/e/reviewed/XBjgCj6nwjKCTot6UTH5msJjqzAEZIm8/p0v6Awhqse6B1irAw9UZNQ)

------
Numeccalab
Man, that is lovely wood pattern. Made this yourself?

~~~
russ
<http://subtlepatterns.com/?p=904>

------
zunky
Very nice indeed! Keep it up.

